

Ask HN: Review my startup (TasksOnSteroids) - chrizzly

Hi everybody,<p>it would be great if you could take a look at my goal- and task-management website, http://www.tasksonsteroids.com.<p>It's a website for all those who are interested in optimization of their goal- and task-management using the three methods
- Task Management Matrix (aka Eisenhower Matrix)
- Dreamlining (made known by Tim Ferriss in his book "4-Hour Workweek")
- Bucketlist (a list of 100 goals, like in the movie "The Bucketlist")<p>Would be great if you could give me some hints what I could do better on this site.<p>Many thanks in advance.
Chris
======
businessleads
Nice concept and design (the home page, at least), but I haven't read any of
those books. The terminology is foreign and confusing for someone like that.
Why exclude them? Better to put the 'inside baseball' in a tooltip and stick
to plain English in terms of prioritizing the tasks/goals.

Good luck!

~~~
chrizzly
Hey, thanks for the fast reply. I will try to change the terminology. Would be
great if you could tell me, what terms were confusing for you?

